# pcAnywhere



## redwood873 (Jul 30, 2008)

Does anyone know how to disable the window pop-up when connecting to the host?
"Enter caller login credentials when connecting to the pcAnywhere host"

Thanks.


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

Are you talking the one where one of the fields asks for the Domain?

Yes this is actually a known problem with pcAnywhere, and it occurs sporatically for no real good reason. I've bumped into the problem myself and unfortunately there isn't really a good way around it. You just need to enter the credentials (the username and password) to get in. It is odd, I know.


----------



## redwood873 (Jul 30, 2008)

Yes. After spent hours try to fixed the problem. I figured it has a bug and I guess we have to work around it.

Thanks, Cellus.


----------



## Ace_boy2099 (Sep 5, 2008)

I don't know what version you are using but in the one I have (12.1) you can right click the "Remote" file for the specific connection and click "Properties" then in the second tab (I don't remember the name of it) at the bottom it has a check box that says something like" Use the following Username and Password" then it has the blanks for Username, Password, & Domain. Simply unput the info there and it automatically connects as that specific user.


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

It is a known problem with version 12 (I "think" v12.1 fixed it?) where sometimes the saved fields were not being used properly for no real rhyme or reason.


----------

